# Is This A Fairly New Forum?



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

There doesn't seem to be as many older threads as other areas.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I would take a guess at 7 years going by when Roy, our host, joined up (Feb 2003).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> I would take a guess at 7 years going by when Roy, our host, joined up (Feb 2003).


I think he means this sub-forum "Vintage Watch Place"....and if so, yes, it is very new...4-5 weeks at a guess.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > I would take a guess at 7 years going by when Roy, our host, joined up (Feb 2003).
> ...


Yes. The Vintage sub-forum. I never know what to call the sub-areas.

I'm quite fond of vintage watches in the mid-level range. I have quite a few Bulovas and Benruses but I especially like finding unknown / disappeared brands of good quality.


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

There are some great vintage watches out there to be found...half the fun is hunting them out and getting a bargain!


----------

